# High slope roof rafter to beam connection?



## Darren Emery (Jun 16, 2011)

The attached Simpson product solves the problem up to /down to 45deg.  Has anyone seen a similiar solution for a very steep roof rafter to beam connection (14/12 pitch) ?

View attachment 1543


View attachment 1543


/monthly_2011_06/Hanger.jpg.3f7a9204fbb9468980d7a576412695fe.jpg


----------



## steveray (Jun 16, 2011)

Which forces are you concerned with? And which code?


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 16, 2011)

2009 IRC.  The connection is at the low end of the roof rafter.  Currently toe nailed  to the beam.  R802.6 requires minimum 1.5" bearning.  Wind and snow load are main concerns (although at that steep a pitch, not gonna be much snow accumulation.)


----------



## TimNY (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't believe there is a stock hanger. However, Simpson will make any hanger you need. I believe turn-around is 3 days.

Call your local Simpson rep; I have found them to be extremely helpful. Send a drawing and they will give you the solution.


----------



## steveray (Jun 16, 2011)

If it is a ridge beam and it is deeper than the heel (symmetrical roof) it should be OK....R802.3....need straps or collar ties for uplift...


----------



## Rio (Jun 16, 2011)

Why not just pressure block it?


----------



## TimNY (Jun 16, 2011)

steveray: he needs a solution for the heel conection, not the ridge connection.

Rio: ughhhhh


----------



## KZQuixote (Jun 16, 2011)

Rio said:
			
		

> Why not just pressure block it?


That's how I'd do it even now! the OP says they're currently toe nailed. The contractor could easily add the POWER blocks without totally disassembling the whole roof. Hangers would involve a whole bunch of sawsalling and while the effort would most certainly be approved, I doubt that it'd be any stronger. Course it'd give the AHJ engineering cover, that's what we're talking about, isn't it?

Too simple a solution, but would require someone to accept some responsibility.

Bill


----------



## steveray (Jun 17, 2011)

In that steep of a roof, there is probably not much thrust or uplift that could not be controlled with nails...with some high plate rafters, I have seen joist hangers sliced into the rafters...tough to explain, but seems to work well...if it is already in place, some straps or uplift connectors (2.5A's maybe) should work.....the bearing seems to be on the wall (beam)  so it seems to just be thrust to worry about, which shouldn't be much, should be able to be handled by any straight line connector...


----------



## TimNY (Jun 17, 2011)

While I agree that a designed solution appears to be trivial, the OP is trying to satisfy the prescriptive requirements of the code.  Prescriptively he is looking to provide 1-1/2" of bearing.


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 17, 2011)

TimNY = nail on head.


----------



## pwood (Jun 17, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> , I have seen joist hangers sliced into the rafters...tough to explain, but seems to work well...  a saw cut perpindicular to the plumb cut of the rafter equal in depth to the bearing surface of the joist hanger? :mrgreen:


----------

